# Nexus or Mont'Kiara International school?



## chiara76 (May 24, 2014)

Good morning everyone,

there is a possibility to move to Kl in the next few months and I'm trying to make a short list of schools where to send my three daughters (3, 6, 10). They come from an IB school and I would like to keep up with the IB curriculum. So my choice is rather MKIS or Nexus. I Lived in Borneo for four years and visited KL many times (my third daughter was born in KL), so I know how bad the traffic is and I know that MKIS is surrounded of lots of residence and condo but I don't know about Nexus school and the location. Can somebody tell me the reviews of both schools and about Nexus school area? I would prefer to live close by the school and avoid traffic jam as much as I can.

Another question is if any of you know which one is the best competitive swimming club in KL? 

Thanks for all your answer.


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

Hi Chiara,

Nexus is actually quite new and located far away in Putrajaya (my nephew is a current student).
By the way, I may be wrong but I don't think both schools offer IB curriculum for primary and middle years. These two only offer IB diploma program (unless you have checked with both schools and they confirmed it)

So far I only know of Fairview Intnl School as the only full IB curriculum school. They have few branches all over the city.

The more popular and 'deemed prestigious' brands in private institution in Malaysia: Taylor's, Cempaka, Nexus, Alice Smith and KLIS.


----------

